# Leaving the fold and realising a dream



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

The TT has gone 
However in it's place is a 911 (996) C4S. 
It's not nearly as shiny as these dealer pics, not after a 4 hour drive from Cheltenham to Durham.

An awesome car, different to the TT in so many ways. It's been struggle finding a car in black but this fitted the bill perfectly, no sat nav or pcm but very low mileage. It has the sports exhaust (pse) which sounds amazing (why would I ever switch it off) and a few other extras which add some value. :wink:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

lovely car, that turbo body makes the normal 996 look weedy.... were those pics taken in sheff?


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

zedman said:


> lovely car, that turbo body makes the normal 996 look weedy.... were those pics taken in sheff?


The pics were taken down in Cheltenham or very nearby I believe. The curse of the colour, and a long journey is that's filthy already.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats and enjoy in good health!
The car looks gorgeous.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

This other Marques forum is becoming a Porsche Forum.  Looks excellent, drives probably even better. Congratulations, enjoy the car. 

Suppose you gotta change your avitar now.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice

what's pcm?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That's lovely! ...got one looking exactly the same sitting in my drive - not mine sadly; just waiting for it to stop raining :wink:

Dave


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congrats. The 996 in C4S guise is a great looking car. Having driven one, it's a tad quick too. :wink:

Great choice! 8)


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks all!

It's 4 years old but the drive and sound of the sports exhaust compensate for any missing gadgets or practicalities.

It's certainly a tad quick alright, the remapped TT was no slouch but this takes things to a new level. :wink:

PCM is the Porsche Communications Module (I think) which means I'm on the hunt for a suitable 3rd party bluetooth phone kit to put in it.

And it's certainly in need of some Dave magic too...


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Don't bother with the PCM as it's overpriced and underperforms.

I went for the Pioneer D3BTi instead and you get touch screen sat nav (DVD driven), bluetooth phone, ipod connectivity, radio, cd / dvd player

Let me know if you are interested and I can pop up some pics of the install. Comes in at less than Â£1,000 so its a fair bit cheaper than the hard drive model.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Don't bother with the PCM as it's overpriced and underperforms.
> 
> I went for the Pioneer D3BTi instead and you get touch screen sat nav (DVD driven), bluetooth phone, ipod connectivity, radio, cd / dvd player
> 
> Let me know if you are interested and I can pop up some pics of the install. Comes in at less than Â£1,000 so its a fair bit cheaper than the hard drive model.


I'd be very interested in some solution, that's a double DIN unit so probably wouldn't work in my car (I think). I've a standard DIN CD player and above that the climate unit.

What I could really do with is a decent cradle for my phone (which has TomTom) and a Parrot bluetooth kit but I'm not sure where these could be mounted without spoiling the interior. :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

ResB said:


> This other Marques forum is becoming a Porsche Forum.


some of us prefer to think of it as a Lotus forum...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought it was BMW forum?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

whirlypig said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bother with the PCM as it's overpriced and underperforms.
> ...


Mine started its life with me with a single DIN cd / radio unit (CDR22 or something?) but the conversion to double DIN is actually very very simple and cheap too (the parts are about Â£65).

Started like this (hope you can see):









Then moved to this:









What you can't quite see in the second pic is that the aircon controls get moved to below the CD holder in the pic.

Very worthwhile conversion I think as a double DIN screen is much nicer.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lovely choice. The 996 sport exhaust always sounded great.

Watch that back end if you are used to TT understeer antics.

Did you get OPC warranty etc?

Enjoy.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Gizmo, that's a smart install, would be keen to know what parts are required. A car audio place in the area has been recommended so was going to take a look what they have and could suggest.

Gary, a trader friend suggested a car with the sports exhaust was the way to go, I wasn't sure but now I wouldn't be without, awesome noise. 

I've not really pushed it that hard yet but out in the rain yesterday the back end stayed where it should in the corners. The level of grip is probably way beyond where my bottle ends!

The OPC warranty will be sorted out on Monday so it better not go bang before then. :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

As Gizmo has said, the conversion to double DIN is a doddle...seen quite a few on 996/986's and they look very neat and OE, worth doing.

As for the phone cradle, beware of some of the offerings that are supposed to slot into the center console - around the centre storage space and trim pads, they're very poor, don't fit neatly and look awful.

I made a small bracket to hold an Ipod in Dension "thingy" (got a pic somewhere) works well and I've knocked a few up for others. If you think it might work for you and you can get a cradle I'd be happy to knock one up for you - gratis  
Fits without damaging interior - no holes etc!

Slight aside, managed to sort the one out parked in my drive - has to be the most beautiful back end on any car; gorgeous 










Dave


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes nice choice indeed!

Enjoy


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Dave, thanks for the bracket offer, would be very interested if only to get my phone/sat nav up and running until I get a double DIN solution installed. I already have a brodit cradle. I'll PM you. :wink:

The sun is out in Durham so a few shots this morning. The camera phone isn't great but it does show that this is in much need of some specialist treatment. When's the next tour Dave? :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'll get some new pics of the bracket Whirly...next tour? Within the next couple of weeks in your area - tooth doctor permitting!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=105507

Dave


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Only issue with the newer 996s is that if you have BOSE (not sure about non-BOSE cars) you will have to re-wire everything and replace the amp if you put in an after market head unit as they run on fibre optics. Pre 2002 cars are fine (like my 996).

I also had a Pioneer (was the HD3-BT) with hard drive but replaced it for a Kenwood 7200 (hard drive sat nav), which is better IMO. Found the Pioneer very laggy with iPod control, Kenwood is much better.

Have now put the PCM1 unit back in as the car is for sale, feels so 80s!! LOL


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

elrao said:


> Only issue with the newer 996s is that if you have BOSE (not sure about non-BOSE cars) you will have to re-wire everything and replace the amp if you put in an after market head unit as they run on fibre optics. Pre 2002 cars are fine (like my 996).
> 
> I also had a Pioneer (was the HD3-BT) with hard drive but replaced it for a Kenwood 7200 (hard drive sat nav), which is better IMO. Found the Pioneer very laggy with iPod control, Kenwood is much better.
> 
> Have now put the PCM1 unit back in as the car is for sale, feels so 80s!! LOL


Pretty sure I don't have Bose as no logo's anywhere, however the sound is much better than the Bose kit I had on my TT. :wink:

I've been looking at the Kenwood DNX7200, I like the fact that it supposedly uses Garmin Sat Nav and Parrot Bluetooth although the bluetooth module is an optional extra as is the iPod adapter.

Any pics, other info worthy of note?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Bose or non Bose, on cars after 2002 are run on a MOST system (fiber optics) which doesn't make for a straightforward "plug and play" upgrade.

Another minor complication is that some non-BOSE sound setups had the Porsche "upgraded) sound package...nothing more than a weedy amp the size of a *** packet and some upgraded Nokia paper coned speakers...doesn't make for a straightforward upgrade either.

All is not lost though as many have upgraded the standard fit running the MOST system with a head unit, additional amp - and some extra cabling.

I can recommend a fellow called Amit Desai for sound advice (crap pun :wink: ) He sold me some lovely stuff to stick in the Boxster...he's done a lot of Porsche upgrades and I'd imagine he's done a few on the MOST system your car will have

http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?p=3014684

He goes under the username of Amit in the link above - worth contacting to discuss what can and can't be done...pics on page1 of the instal is actually my car - cheeky beggar nicked my pics 

Dave


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

whirlypig said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Only issue with the newer 996s is that if you have BOSE (not sure about non-BOSE cars) you will have to re-wire everything and replace the amp if you put in an after market head unit as they run on fibre optics. Pre 2002 cars are fine (like my 996).
> ...


7200 definitely is Garmin software, iPod comes as standard (you have to pay extra for a video iPod lead, but iPod (or USB device) music connectivity is standard).

Bluetooth was extra though I believe, I got both together, with a video iPod lead, for Â£643 from a dealer who advertised through eBay. Went to his store and got a discount on the eBay price as I bought it direct (no fees).


----------

